# E litter 6 weeks old



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thought I would share new pictures of the E litter Its hard to believe these little boys will be 6 weeks old Monday.

This is teal boy. He was the little fighter that needed some extra help from a bottle and a new mommy.



















This is Red boy the one I gave the call name Tank too, he's still a tank LOL



















And here is Green boy, he turned out to be more dog than I was hoping for, lots of drive.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

They are adorable little Pork Chops.Even my Daughter just AW I want another puppy after seeing the pictures.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL Everytime I look at puppies I want one. These are the best Helga/Max pups yet and may be the last breeding mix.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Why might this be the last breeding mix? Is one of them getting too old?How do you judge when it is time to retire a dog?


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Tank look huge LOL So sweet. Allie I always want a pup from these threads but then reality sinks in and I know I can take that on right now.

Klein they are amazing pups. So precious


----------



## luvu2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Are they all spoken for? They are too adorable. I especially love the green boy.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I know I say it knowing I can't right now.If all goes good with Athena's training I want one next spring.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Danielle

Allie Neither are to old but I believe a female needs to be retired early enough to enjoy being a dog and in this case I plan to breed Helga one more time to another male then she may be going to work at our local jail.

Don't let Max hear you say that he is always up for the job. he told me he plans to never retire LOL


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

michelle As it stands right now there is 1 still available. Green boy is very nice but already showing signs of a very busy high drive boy.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

HAHAHAHA
I WANT TANK 
they are cute fur balls


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

okay Dawn I'll get him shipped out to you ASAP LOL


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: kleinenHainThanks Danielle
> 
> Allie Neither are to old but I believe a female needs to be retired early enough to enjoy being a dog and in this case I plan to breed Helga one more time to another male then she may be going to work at our local jail.
> 
> Don't let Max hear you say that he is always up for the job. he told me he plans to never retire LOL


So you'd be giving her up or do you have people that work at the jail?That's good,having pups must do a job on there bodies.
I know Max is a typical Male,always up to the job.....


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

There are people working at the jail that MAY be able to do the job but their bugging my husband to take a job and work her being he knows how she works, they already gave up on trying to get me for the job LOL

Yep thats Max a typical male LOL


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

In that first picture, Green boy is giving the look! Reminds me of the look I'd get (and that he loved to give to anyone we saw) from Kramer! 

OMG-love the look of this dog in their lines: Loly Novy Spis


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Yep, greed boy is going to be a handful, I see a lot of Max in those eyes.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Green boy is giong to be a hoss! An adorable hoss, but a big strong boy! 

They're all adorable! I'm glad to see teal boy doing so great! Great job!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

They are all just too handsome. But green boy...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Max makes great looking babies. Lol, the Tank is adorable.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, puppy 2 IS a tank! Haha.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

They are too cute for words!!


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

You know Green man is just trying to convince you to keep him!! (and you know you want to). 

You can send him up here with Tank and I'll send him back when he starts to drive me nuts, lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

they all look like "mini max's" LOL !! They are all CUTE,,I'm not sure I could pick just one !!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind comments.

Allie watch what you ask for you might have 2 pups in that crate LOL


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Diane, I would have a hard time picking just one two, but Masi wasnt to hard to pick out of a pack. Now she looks so much like Max is wild.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

They are just too cute. I just wanna snuggle with them for a while. I don't even mind that I know their little puppy shark teeth are gonna get me.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

They are cute but don't let looks fool ya, I have a few that will go right for the nose as soon as you pick them up LOL Little monsters.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

lol- remember I said Brett had to get a "John Deere" collar for Cooper his farm boy? I went and got a Harley Davidson one that says "bad to the bone" on it for pup!! Couldn't help myself... Sounds like it may fit just fine with attitude


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Allie I much have one for Max LOL I think that will fit just fine LOL.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

they are adorable


----------



## Legend14 (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh...I love puppies! Tank looks like a cute little grizzly bear cub!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Love that little green boy!!!!!


----------

